# SeaFrance - sad pics



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Even I feel a bit sad when two giants of the Eastern Channel are sat rotting away at Dunkerque. What a shame (for the ships that is, not a shame for SeaFrance)

Russell

The SeaFrance Cezanne was in her younger day the "Stena Fantasia" - a ship with a heart and a party animal, later remaned the Fiesta.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree Russell
Looking at your pictures I'm sure they have carried me & my family
across the channel safely for many Holidays in the past!
Nobody wants you when you're OLD


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Awwwww!!!! Moblee your not that old. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Funny thing really.

I was in the Merchant Navy and one became very attached to ones ships, even if they were old rust buckets.

Like the one I sailed on for 18 months. All over the world. Rotten miserable b*st*rd of a captain. Horrendous food and conditions generally.

But it was home, workplace, pub, playground and sanctuary for all that.

One of the saddest things I ever saw was a shipbreakers yard.

Once-proud ships simply being chopped up into pieces and discarded.

Really got to me.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Awwwww!!!! Moblee your not that old. :lol: :lol:


Wish I could say the same to you Rob :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russel



> What a shame (for the ships that is, not a shame for SeaFrance)


Very sad, we've probably travelled on those ships as well.

I can't understand your dislike of Seafrance Russell, they are no better or worse than any of the other companies plying the channel, I've certainly had some great deals from them over the years, especially with the MHF discount :wink:

Pete


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

moblee said:


> > Awwwww!!!! Moblee your not that old. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> Wish I could say the same to you Rob :twisted: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Having been a customer of P&O, Speedferries & Seafrance (mostly paid for by clients wanting boats delivered or picked up) I have found them all to have good points.
Speedferries gave a fast crossing with a budget airline type on board service.
P&O gives a reasonable crossing time and a reasonable on board service.
SeaFrance gives a reasonable crossing time and the on board service is really good, thus the reason why all m/h trips across the channel start when we board their ferries.

It is sad when you see any vessel rot away/get scrapped but that is part of their designed lifespan...usually!
Not so long ago a resold ferry past its designed operating time sank in Greek waters, I watched the tv footage in greece, so lets be thankful they do get retired and not run until people die.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Value*

I wonder what value those ferries have - they'd be great for fulltiming!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sad sight, but have you seen all the aeroplanes in the Mojave dessert.

Anyway Russell what do you not like about Sea france.


Dave P


----------

